# مدفع الورد للحفلات بداخله ورد وقصاصات ملونه لتضفي البهجه لحفلتك ولأولادك



## مسوقة26 (16 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
للطلب 0562396836
________________
العناية بالجسم
جديييييييييييد كريم التخسيس بارتنر لاف 









استقبلوا لعيد بخصر رشيق

*يتوفر لدي **كريم **التخسيس **الفرنسي **بارنتلاف *
*هذا الكريم احدث ضجه في جميع المنتديات *
*نظرا لاثره الفعال في*
*ازالت الكرش وشد الجسم وفي خمسه أيـــــــام *
*كريم فعال لي اخفاء الكرش ومجرب ونتيجه فتااااكه عن تجربة الكثييييير من البنات *
*وخلال أيــــام بسيطه تشوفين النتيجة *


*مكونات لكريم %100 طبيعي*


*ما منه مضار ولا له اثار سلبيه *


*كريم للتنحيف من أعشاب الطبيعيه الساخنه*
*يساعد على إزالت الشحوم المتراكمه من الجسم *
*وتبيض البشـــرة *
*ويمنحها إحســاس بالنعومة والرشاقة وإعادة الشــباب*
*ويوصي اطباء الامراض الجلديه والتخسيس بستخدامه *


*وطريقة الإستعمال*
*يدهن على الاماكن الغير مرغوب بها بحركات دائريه*
*مرة او مرتين يومياً ولنتيجه اسرع يفضل الرياضه او المشي اثنا الاستخدام*




 

السعر 
150 ريال 
_______

وصلت زبدة الشيا الخام التي عملت ضجه بالمنتديات 
فوائدها متعددة للجسم والشعر 

فوائدها للجسم 








* تعالج الجفاف وتعطي نعووومة للجسم 
* تعالج الاكزيما والحروق وتفتح الاماكن الغامقة
* تستعمل لإزالة الخطوط البيضاء من الجسم
* تستعمل زيدة الشيا لعلاج اثار وعلامات تمدد الجلد
* تستعمل فى ازالة المكياج (الميك اب )بكل سهوله
* تستعمل فى صناعة الكريمات لاخفاء عوامل تقدم العمر
* تسعمل زبدة الشيا فى علاج حروق الشمس 
* تستعمل ايضا فى علاج طفح والتهاب منطقة الحفاض
* أنها تساعد على منع التجاعيد المبكرة وخطوط الوجه. فيتامين واو بمثابة حامي الجلد 
* أنها بلسم للبشره الخشنة والجافة و تشقق الجلد ويساعد في تنعيم الشعر الجاف التالف 

فوائدها للشعر 








زبدة الشيا توفر الرطوبة إلى الشعر الجاف أو التالفة من الجذور وإصلاح وحماية ضد التلف بفعل الأحوال الجوية والجفاف ،
كما أنه يمتص بسرعة وبشكل كامل في فروة الرأس لrehydrate دون انسداد المسام ، وهي علاج ممتاز لفروة الرأس الجافة.
فإنه يعيد بريق الشعرالمتضررللتتعرفي على المزيد من فوايدها ابحثي عن بقوقل واليوتيوب 
عن 
Shea Butter 






السعر
عبـــــــــوه 250 جرام 
ب 100 ريــــــــال
و150 جـــــــرام
ب 70ريــــــــال
والجمله غييير
__________

المشد الاندنوسي















_خاص لترهلات البطن سواء كان حمل أو سمنة 

_طوله عشرة أمتار
_صالح للرجال والنساء
_مصنوع من الكتان الثقيل
_افضل من المشد المطاط والاسترتش لانه لايجعل البطن يرتخي 
_مريح جدا ولايسبب ازعاج عند لبسه 


فوائده للحامل: 


_بعد الولادة بأسبوع يشد المشد بلطف وبالتدريج في كل مرة وينزع قبل النوم. 


فوائدة للسمنة:

_يساعد هذا المشد على ربط المعدة وبذلك يقلل من الرغبه في أكل المزيد من الطعام 


_يساعد على تقليل الترهلات بالتدريج


طريقة استخدامه: 


_يلف على الجسم من عظمتي الحوض بشكل دائري إلى ان يصل لأسفل الصدر ويثبت بمشبك كبير بطرفه او مشبكين كبار. 

_يجب استخدامه من النهار الى الليل وينزع قبل النوم بدون توقف إلى ان يجيب النتيجة المطلوبة.
_ وكل 3 ايام من استخدامه يتم شده على البطن اكثر من قبل .
_ويفضل استخدام المشد ويلف على البطن قبل تناول الطعام. 


30ريال 

___________
مقوم الانف








*مقوم الأنف سهل الإستخدام *
*يوضع قبل النوم أو في أي وقت لعدة ساعات في اليوم*
*مع الإستمرار عليه راح تلاحظون الفرق*
*10ريال*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI80RIql_qM&feature=related

___________
البيضه السحريه لتنظيف القدم









البيضة السحريه
لتنظيف الأقدام وإزالة الجلد الميت منها
والزوائد وإعطائها مزيد من النعومة والنظافة
وشكلها حلو وناعم وصغير..*
مع 135 تقريبا فتحه صغيرة برفق لإزالة النسيج والجلد الميتة للأرجل لتصبح لينة الملمس والشكل والمظهر ، وممكن يستخدموها (للرجــــال )*
*وهي مصممة لتناسب راحة يدك سهلة ومريحة للاستخدام..*ومناسبه للجميع تقدري تحفظيها في اي مكان
** امنة الملمس*
** تصميم مريح *
*وتحل مشكلة **تشقق كعب القدم( الله يكرمكم)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIzY4txPfK0&feature=player_embedded
5ريال

______________
طقم شنط شامواة يتكون من 4 قطع روعه وفخمه ومبطنه من الداخل 
أحجامهم : 47 * 20 سم 42 * 19 سم
أحجامهم: 32 * 14 سم 27 * 11 سم

سعر الطقم كامل 4 شنط: 

تتوفر بهذه الألوان
وردي




عــــــــنــابـــي_عـــــودي




بـــــــــــنـــــي



200ريال
_______

اطقم الــشــــنط الـــ6قـــطــــع










​














شنط جلد التمساح





هذي الوانها











120ريااااااااال فقط

__________
اكياس الفراولة 









 









متوفرة بجميـــع الالوان 


مصنوعة من الاورقانزا الناعمة ضد الماء والتمزق .

عباره عن ميداليه ، وقت الحاجه تفتحيها تصير كيس كبير يعني فكرتها مره حلووووه 


كيس الفرررررروله

تقدري تستخدميها في كل مكان 
للعبايات

للبنوتات في داخل شنطه المدرسه 


تقدرين تشلين فيها الموية او العصير وانتي في الجامعه او طريق السفر


للملابس او المناشف وانتي رايحة البحر او رحله للبر للسوق صراحه استخدامها كثير وخامتها ممتازه 


5ريال للكيس
__________​

سلال القهوة والشاي















غالبا تجي كذا
العذر للصاحبة الصوره



سلال القهوة والشاي 
عباره عن
1_سلة قهوة وشاي.
2_حافظتين فناجين.
3_ بالاضافه الى حافظة ثالثه اما تحطي فيها تمر اومعمول اوحلا او حلاوه او مكسرات او....
4_ الشنطة فخمة وفي منها تقليد ماركات.
5_ في منها جميع الالوان.
50ريال
4قطع ب60

_______
الوردة الناطقة























*الوردة الناطقة باسمك او باسم من تحب او بشعر*


*الناطقه (المتكلمه)*
*ورده تسجلي فيها اي كلمه او شعر وبعدين تشغلينها تسمعين الكلام الي سجلتيه ممكن تسجلين اهداء وتهدين الورده لعزيز عليك *
*مثل زوجك -امك-صديقتك بصوتك مع امكانية اعادة التسجيل مرة اخرى*
*طريقة عملها :*
*اول شي يكون في قطعةة بلاستك اسفل الورده تنسحب هذي القطعة بعدين*


*فيها 2ازرار*


*(1) الزر الاول مكتوب علية record اضغطيه وابقي ضاغطاه وتسجلي الكلام الي تبي تقوليه وما تسيبي الزر الا لما تخلصي الكلام الي تبي تقوليه*


*(2) بعدين تنزلي للزر الثاني يكون مكتوب عليه play تضغطيه يطلع لك الكلام الي سجلته/سجلتيه



*


*واذا ما عجبك



الصوت او الكلام الي سجلتية عيدي او عيد التسجيل مره ثانية



*


*الوردة ب15ريال*
*....................*​
____________
............... 
مدفع الورد 














مدفع الورد للحفلات بداخله ورد وقصاصات ملونه لتضفي البهجه لحفلتك ولأولادك 


ميزي مناسبتك



وحفلتك بمدفع الورود
هو عباره عن مدفع موجود فيه بتلات الورد وقصاصات ورق وتطلقيه ليتناثر الورد بكل مكان شي جديد للافراح والمناسبات ولحفلات




الحبه ب10 ريال
___________​​




__________________

للطلب0562396836
ظ…طھط¬ط± ط³ط§ط±ط§​


----------

